
Monitoring World IPv6 Day - there
http://asert.arbornetworks.com/2011/06/monitoring-world-ipv6-day/
======
lostbit
So much ssh for native IPv6. That could only mean we - few tech people - are
more concerned about using it. In the future, with dual stack, I hope people
will use IPv6 without knowing it. Maybe someday we will think about IPv4 the
way we see IPX today: obsolete, nobody uses it.

